# The answer to the problem.



## aflacglobal (Aug 7, 2007)

OK. This guy here has figured it out. :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWE6uPPmgb4


That crazy duck.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 30, 2007)

Figured i would put this here.

Bullshit :arrow: http://members.aol.com/goldtutor/turbine.htm

Megan Rose is a fictious writer :arrow: http://members.aol.com/megansmagicwand/mlstory.htm

I weighed her bracelet and gave that troy ounce number to the class to fill in on their worksheet blank. Mary Lou had already dug out her solar powered calculator from a hidden compartment in her day-planner. She could hardly wait for us to get to the "bottom-line." When we got to the question on the worksheet that asked, "What is the asking price of this item", we all turned to her and asked her the politically incorrect question: "Mary Lou, what did you pay for it?" She grinned wickedly and replied, "$65.00" The class began to clap, because we'd just proved she had found almost $1,100 in just gold value in her heavy bracelet--with the dangly safety chain.


Mary Lou just chortled and clapped her hands together with glee. She then told us that she could hardly wait to drive her Mother back home and "chat with her Dad." We all asked her why, and she replied, "Since 1971 when America went off the 'gold standard,' my Dad's ragged on ALL of us kids from that time till now about how "we should have done what HE did" and bought gold at $35 per oz." She triumphantly declared, "Finally, I have the goods on him...because I only paid $65 for almost 4 ounces of gold value in this bracelet. I don't know yet, if I'm going to say anything about the jeweler's wholesale price which is roughly $2200. And I figure I'll have to find his nitro when he learns the jeweler's showcase price is about $4,500! " 
I dismissed class after handing out the new homework assignment. 

Please, please, please, let me meet her one day oh lord. Please.


----------



## ChucknC (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't sell her info short. You never know what will turn up at those thrift stores. I have seen things that would make your mouth water with greed.

Who cares if it's not her real name. Look at out sign ons. Very few give their names in them. Look at other book authors. Who said these were real names and not nomdeplumes?

I know her and can vouch for her integrity. I wish more people would work to help the small guys like Megan and a few other notables.

I won't post any more on this subject. As far as I am concerened, it's a closed post.

Chuck


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, and the man at shore wants to help me to for $ 500.00

My problems not with what she is selling, It's how she is selling it.
When she says 4 oz of gold in one item, i say bullshit.
I've been a salesman all my life. Don't bullshit a bullshitter.


----------

